# 1947 WZ507 Whizzer For Sale



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 29, 2019)

I am selling my special 1947 WZ507 Schwinn Whizzer. This ia a great original bike that we got running this summer. It runs and drives as it should and is original paint except the tank. It is a lot of fun to ride, but not good for my back.

Because it is a special model I am looking for $3,750.

Please ask any and all questions.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 29, 2019)

Looks to be a basic WZ....not a "Special" which is entirely different animal


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 29, 2019)

Hey bob thanks for the comment. No it is special because it was a Schwinn built for a Whizzer. Very different than the shabby cut out ones. It also had a generator that is not shown.


----------



## kunzog (Aug 30, 2019)

so not to dispute anything but what makes a Whizzer WZ a Special?


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 30, 2019)

kunzog said:


> so not to dispute anything but what makes a Whizzer WZ a Special?



I was trying to explain that — very early on Schwinn made special bikes FOR Whizzers. That was only till 1949 I believe. So that makes them more “rare” than a standard 1950s whizzzzz.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 30, 2019)

Marc's Classic Chrome said:


> Hey bob thanks for the comment. No it is special because it was a Schwinn built for a Whizzer. Very different than the shabby cut out ones. It also had a generator that is not shown.





Gotcha.......there was also a model in the early 50s called a "Whizzer Special"  I believe on DX frames...and with the bigger motors


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Aug 31, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Gotcha.......there was also a model in the early 50s called a "Whizzer Special"  I believe on DX frames...and with the bigger motors



Ya I think I remember reading about those a while back but I have never seen one up close before.


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 1, 2019)

Looks like you need two bolts for the rear motor mount and a stand clip.  Just saying for safety because they are easy to get.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Sep 1, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> Looks like you need two bolts for the rear motor mount and a stand clip.  Just saying for safety because they are easy to get.



Ya I think they are in the box of parts.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Sep 17, 2019)

You have bikes that people turned into Whizzers, then you have the WZ507, which was a heavy duty dimpled Cantilever bike made by Schwinn to accept a Whizzer motor kit. Then you had the MP97 which was a heavy duty DX bike made by Schwinn to accept the Marman or Whizzer motor kits. Then there is the Whizzer Special which was also a heavy duty DX bike made by Schwinn, but this came out in the 50's, and has many differences. Your bike was specially made by Schwinn to accept a WZ kit, but it is a WZ507 model, and not a Whizzer Special. I hope this doesn't sound rude, it is still a very cool bike! If any of this info is wrong, please correct me. I am just hoping to clear this up for future members.


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Sep 17, 2019)

Excellent explanation— thank you


----------



## oquinn (Sep 17, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Gotcha.......there was also a model in the early 50s called a "Whizzer Special"  I believe on DX frames...and with the bigger motors



Can you talk a min about the bigger motors?


----------

